# Anyone try this yet? VPX Bang drink



## lycan Venom

https://bang-energy.com/product/bang-12-pack/

Taste is like carbonated flavor water with funky after taste. At least no nasty fishy taste of BCAAs or powdery creatine. Better than monsters and rockstars with all that sugar.


----------



## Tank211

lycan Venom said:


> https://bang-energy.com/product/bang-12-pack/
> 
> Taste is like carbonated flavor water with funky after taste. At least no nasty fishy taste of BCAAs or powdery creatine. Better than monsters and rockstars with all that sugar.



Yeah I have tried them....they are okay, not something I drink very often....but my wife loves them....I think she drinks one almost daily!


----------



## NTL

I like a couple of the flavors they have. I buy a couple a week. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking

Not yet but I will try some. I couldn't help but notice the brand after seeing some of the fitness girls in the adverts!


----------



## Wolverinex

lycan Venom said:


> https://bang-energy.com/product/bang-12-pack/
> 
> Taste is like carbonated flavor water with funky after taste. At least no nasty fishy taste of BCAAs or powdery creatine. Better than monsters and rockstars with all that sugar.



Not a fan of the taste. There is an energy drink called Venom which tastes great and has no carbs, 99 cents at gas stations but they are hard to find. Only 160mg of caffeine


----------



## lycan Venom

I got hooked on these bangs now. You get used to the taste after a while. The peach mango is the best. These things kick my fucking ass they are so strong.


----------



## Professional Muscle Store

*We offer it cheaper, in 18 different flavors 

Member review:


Knight9 said:



			As I have previously stated, this is an AWESOME product!:headbang::headbang:
		
Click to expand...

**Save up to 22% + 10% OFF WITH THE WEEKEND SPECIAL: * *VPX BANG*

*USE CODE PM8250 AT CHECK OUT TO RECEIVE 10% OFF YOUR ENTIRE ORDER!

MINIMUM $50 ORDER REQUIRED. CODE IS VALID FROM 02/12 UNTIL 02/18!

Be sure to email [email protected] with your order # and username to receive VIP access!*


----------



## lycan Venom

Hell yeah!!


----------



## kubes

Have you tried redline by vpx?


----------



## Brickshthouse79

Im not a fan, tastes really artificial.  I prefer coffee and a separate bcaa drink like ONs amino energy.


----------



## lycan Venom

kubes said:


> Have you tried redline by vpx?



No I have not. I normally dont drink weird stuff but my wife was excited about it and got me to try the bang. It grew on me.

I used to prefer to make my own custom mix of creatine, bcaa, glutamine, akg and other stuff but for the cost the bang does the trick. It takes a couple to get used to the taste, but its the same with rockstar and monster. Rockstar taste like bubble gum cough syrup and monster taste like pure salt and funky chemical. Bangs taste like carbonated flavor water and artificial sweetener.


----------



## ASHOP

lycan Venom said:


> https://bang-energy.com/product/bang-12-pack/
> 
> Taste is like carbonated flavor water with funky after taste. At least no nasty fishy taste of BCAAs or powdery creatine. Better than monsters and rockstars with all that sugar.



They are tasty! That proprietary blend always raises an eyebrow. Just how much BCAA's and CREATINE are really in there?


----------



## lycan Venom

We should get it lab tested!


----------



## ASHOP

lycan Venom said:


> We should get it lab tested!



That would be very interesting I bet!


----------



## Deception

Gave me no energy and lots of heartburn


----------



## Sandpig

ASHOP said:


> They are tasty! That proprietary blend always raises an eyebrow. Just how much BCAA's and CREATINE are really in there?



Why would they put creatine in a premade drink anyway? Everyone knows it's not stable once it's suspended in liquid.

It starts converting to creatinine almost immediately if I'm not mistaking.


----------



## Kingjmack

If you ain’t bangin, you ain’t hangin!!!


----------



## ASHOP

Sandpig said:


> Why would they put creatine in a premade drink anyway? Everyone knows it's not stable once it's suspended in liquid.
> 
> It starts converting to creatinine almost immediately if I'm not mistaking.



I totally agree with you. I doubt the contents are anything special more along the Redbull, Monster vibe I'm guessing. I'm not sure what's really in these but people sure do love them. I see them in worldwide in almost every gym I have traveled too.


----------



## AGGRO

I try to stay away from these type of drinks. I have the odd monster when I need some energy but that's about it.


----------



## Bft84

I can’t drink bang too much caffeine. I like Amino Energy drinks by ON. It’s an eaa drink with 100mg caffeine from green tea. 
If you mix it with Gatorade it’s actually a nice little intra workout


----------

